# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Puerto Rico / Dominican Travel Forum >  >  Restaurant in Old San Juan?

## rivertrash

A few years ago our SXM-SJU flight was late and we were stranded overnight in San Juan.  We asked the concierge at the hotel about a restaurant for dinner and he recommended Metropol.  Then we got in a cab and the driver told us the hotels liked to recommend Metropol but he would take us to a better place.  We were skeptical but said OK.  He took us to an old place in Old San Juan where we were greeted by tuxedo-clad servers, extravagant furnishings, a huge menu and great food.  We would love to return, but can't remember the name of the place.  I have looked at all the restaurant listings on Trip Advisor, Open Table, etc., with no luck.  The closest thing to it appears to be La Mallorquina, but that's not it!  Does anyone have an idea where we might have eaten?

----------


## MIke R

Calle Fortaleza  or Havnana's Cafe come to  mind...

----------


## MIke R

Waiters in tuxes in San Juan is really a pretty common thing for the better restaurants.....having spent far too much time in Old San Juan with my mom when I was taking her on her annual cruise ( we always stayed over the night before and  sailed from San Juan )...those are the two which  I remember that might fit your  description

----------


## rivertrash

Thanks for the response.  Still a mystery. I am beginning to think it's closed.  No shortage of restaurants, though.  I will definitely be able to find a place to get a meal.

----------


## KevinS

When we overnight in SJU I'm expected to arrange dinner at BLT Steak at the Ritz, mostly because of the Gruyère Popovers.  

Me, I would be very happy with sombody's abuela's Arroz Con Pollo (Somebody's grandmothers rice with chicken, wonderful comfort food) and a cold beer.

----------


## rivertrash

I'm with you.  All I'm interested in is getting a good night's sleep and waking up in time to catch the ride to SBH.

----------


## JC

what type of food you had at that restaurant?

Was it french, fusion, Italian or local food?

was it located in the center of old San Juan or more towards the pier?

----------


## JC

could it be this one? Panza

http://www.cervantespr.com/new/panza-restaurant.html

----------


## JC

Most of the good restaurants in Old San Juan are now located in the SOFO district (South Fortaleza st.) and adjacent streets.

I would recommend taking a taxi to that area and walk up and down the street looking at all the menus and choose.

----------


## rivertrash

> could it be this one? Panza
> 
> http://www.cervantespr.com/new/panza-restaurant.html



Thank you, but that's not it, either.

----------


## rivertrash

> Most of the good restaurants in Old San Juan are now located in the SOFO district (South Fortaleza st.) and adjacent streets.
> 
> I would recommend taking a taxi to that area and walk up and down the street looking at all the menus and choose.



Sounds like a good recommendation, especially since I am convinced the place we ate is no longer open!

----------

